# Tretlager knackt ?



## Naturalriderz (1. Dezember 2015)

Abend ! 

Mein Tretlager knackt glaube ich. Immer wenn ich druck auf die Kurbel aufbaue knackt es einmal Ordentlich. Ich habe gestern alles auseinander genommen um zu gucken was da los ist. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein so ein Kugellager sich nicht ganz einwandfrei gedreht hat, also die anderen Tretlager haben sich einwandfrei gedreht. Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen ? Driver und  Kette ist es schon mal nicht, da ich die Kette abgemacht habe und dann wieder auf den Kurbel´n rumgehüft, das gleiche habe ich auch auf verschiedenen Stellen vom Rahmen gemacht, um zu gucken ob der Rahmen vielleicht etwas hat. Das Geräusch kam nur wenn ich auf den Pedalen stehe. Achso, Pedale sind es auch nicht, da es geknackt hat auch als ich mich auf die Kurbel  gestellt habe. Hier ein Video davon :


----------



## XUrban (12. Dezember 2015)

Mi





> r ist aufgefallen, dass ein so ein Kugellager sich nicht ganz einwandfrei gedreht hat,



wie gut kanst du schrauben. entweder du du machst das lager auf incl. reinigen, fetten und wieder zusammenbauen oder aber du tauscht das lager einfach gegen ein neues aus. wenn in dem lager etwas defekt ist bleibt dir auch nur die möglichkeit es zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naturalriderz (13. Dezember 2015)

XUrban schrieb:


> Mi
> 
> wie gut kanst du schrauben. entweder du du machst das lager auf incl. reinigen, fetten und wieder zusammenbauen oder aber du tauscht das lager einfach gegen ein neues aus. wenn in dem lager etwas defekt ist bleibt dir auch nur die möglichkeit es zu tauschen.



Moin ! Er war tatsächlich die Bremse


----------



## XUrban (13. Dezember 2015)

ok. 

was hast du denn für eine bremse und woran lag es.


----------

